# clunk noise while parking/turning left



## Cruzemeister (Mar 22, 2011)

I haven't been on since last year, I have a 2011 LS auto, from february 2011, no issues until now at 7500 miles I'm noticing a faint "clunk" with being able to "feel it" with my left foot from left suspension area when parking and making a full left turn of wheel. Nothing when full turn to right. 
I tried searching for other posts first, but couldn't find this exact condition. Any ideas?


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Cruzemeister said:


> I haven't been on since last year, I have a 2011 LS auto, from february 2011, no issues until now at 7500 miles I'm noticing a faint "clunk" with being able to "feel it" with my left foot from left suspension area when parking and making a full left turn of wheel. Nothing when full turn to right.
> I tried searching for other posts first, but couldn't find this exact condition. Any ideas?



Cruzemeister,
I would suggest that you take your Cruze into your dealership and have them look into this for you. They are in the best position to get your vehicle diagnosed for you. I would like you to keep me posted on this issue. If you have any further questions, comments or concerns please feel free to message me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## annie (Mar 5, 2012)

i too have noticed that when i turn left.....its a very faint thump sound....hmmmm now that i hear someone else has the issue i will make an appt. i too have a 2011 cruze but mine is a rs


----------



## Taramichele (Jul 27, 2012)

I have a 2012 Cruze 1LT RS with only 2700 miles on it and I also hear this when turning left..
Now that I know other people have experienced this, I'll have to mention it when I take my car in for all the other issues im having.


----------

